# Been to JLG's Train the Trainer course?



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Socialism at the Gate!!! WTF would take three days to train on? I've been up 135' in one, that's more than most, but I only had to check the machine out for about an hour or so (includes parking lot "checking it out" cruise).

Get back to us after training...sounds like some more bs like COE, osha 10, 30, or whatever flavor of the month is. Something to stack with my NSTC card, TWIC card, CPR/first aid card, yada, yada, yada.

More BS to go to work to do a simple electrical job than I've ever thought would be possible! Whatever happened to being a Journeyman???

No disrespect Marc, but the industry has slid a long ways backwards since I started twisting wires.

Rant/>


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'm going to JLG's Train the Trainer class next week. Three days. Must be a real Jim-Dandy. I can't imagine dispensing three days worth of training on operating aerial lifts. Anyone been to any of JLG's factory training?


Maybe there's 2 days worth of sales pitches.


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Socialism at the Gate!!! WTF would take three days to train on? I've been up 135' in one, that's more than most, but I only had to check the machine out for about an hour or so (includes parking lot "checking it out" cruise).
> 
> Get back to us after training...sounds like some more bs like COE, osha 10, 30, or whatever flavor of the month is. Something to stack with my NSTC card, TWIC card, CPR/first aid card, yada, yada, yada.
> 
> ...


 
I AGREE, the more code changes, courses , dvds books etc they can sell helps them keep their socialist jobs.

I got a thing from PA construction codes acaddemy for a course on residential sprinklers, I saw the republicans in PA were going to repeal that part of the ICC code,They shouldnt add 10 k to the cost of a house when the industry is so depresed.

Somone needs to learn they cant run a building department without construction.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Some class info




> The Train-the-Trainer Course was designed by JLG to assist customers who require a qualified resident instructor to train and qualify operators of Aerial Work Platforms and Telehandlers. Having a JLG Train-the-Trainer qualified instructor provides customers with the flexibility to conduct their own internal training at their own discretion.





> Content
> 
> * ANSI and OSHA Regulations
> * Operation and Safety Manuals
> ...



http://www.jlg.com/en-US/Safety.Trainthetrainer.html


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Maybe there's 2 days worth of sales pitches.


That's sorta what I'm thinking. Day of training and two days worth of telling you how good JLG is. The facility the training is at is also where they build and test MRAP's for the military. I hope I get to at least see one.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe you will learn how to operate rental units after a painter has covered all the controls with over spray.:confused1:


----------

